# [SOLVED] Can't connect to the Internet with Netgear RP614v3 Router



## cwss4joe (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi John,

I have two computers connected to a Netgear RP614v3 Router . The router is hooked up to my Motorola SBV4200 cable modem. I have been using the system for the past seven months and have had the ocassional problem of having to reset the router to regain access to the Internet.
A few days ago I lost Internet access on both computers. I can gain access to the Internet only when hooked directly to the Modem. My system is set to automatically obtain the IP address and DNS. I have done the stages of starting up the Modem first then the Router and then the computers, but to no avail. I have even reset the Router back to factory setting, Yet each time it comes up "cannot connect to the Internet."

I called Netgear, went through troubleshooting with the engineer who ran me over the same things I did. Still failure. He said my Router was working fine and I needed to reconfig or change some settings in the system
My O.S. Is XP, home version with service pack 2. EZ Armor and Win Patrol are installed. I have even turned them off, fearing that they may be inhibiting Internet access. But both computers have been working fine for the last seven months, the only problem noted, was that they were inclined to run slow. hooked up to the Router.

Can you assist me in resolving this situation. It's driving me nutty. My 13 year daughter uses one of the computers and goodness, she's anxious to have me put us back on stream.

Sincere thanks,

cwss4joe (Carlyle)


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The fact you can connect fine when hooked to the modem tells me there is nothing wrong with your pc. 

I think you have a bad router. Netgear can NOT blame it on your pc if it connects normally without the router. If resetting it to factory settings did not fix it, it may not can be fixed. Have you checked for updated firmware for the router? 

If updating the firmware does not fix it, I think it will have to be replaced. Is it under warranty?


----------



## cwss4joe (Jan 10, 2005)

HI Terrister,
I agree with your diagnosis. Definitely, I do not think anything is wrong with my PCs'. Fortunately, I have had the router just about seven months. I have a three year warranty on the unit, so I am going to return it and have it replaced.. Thanks for your response and diagnosis,

cwss4joe (Carlyle)


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I also use a netgear router. Mine has been great. Hope your next one works well for you.


----------



## InspectorGadget (May 14, 2005)

This is a long shot but it's a simple thing to try (if your router supports it) before you start returning things.

Ignore if you've tried this already: MAC Address Cloning.

Sometimes a cable-modem acts as a bridge and DHCP's an address to your host (like a PC or a router) and then remembers its MAC address. For some strange reason, your direct PC might have the DHCP lease tied to its own MAC address, and the system might be refusing to re-DHCP to your router, thinking you're trying to tie extra computers to your cable modem without paying for extra IP addresses. COMCAST was doing this a while ago.

Most routers have a "Clone MAC Address" feature. To use this, get IPCONFIG info on your computer (the one that works directly with the cable modem) and write down its MAC address. It's usually a 6-byte hexadecimal number with six two-digit fields separated by hyphens: XX-XX-XX-XX-XX-XX

Taking this number from your PC, go into your router's "Clone MAC Address" feature and enter it there. Then restart the router and see if the PC will work through it now.

If this doesn't work then it's just "broke." I've heard of lots of Netgear problems with cable modems.

- The Inspector


----------



## cwss4joe (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Can't connect to the Internet with Netgear RP614v3 Router*

Hi Terrister and Inspector Gadget.
I know this has been some years since your response to my Netgear problem. I have not been on Tech Support for some time. However, I got the problem solved by Netgear after several telephone conversations with several Netgear Engineering representatives. They finally concluded that I had a Bad Router and requested that I return the unit. They replaced the unit and as of this day, it works fine.
Sincere thanks for your valued assistance.
cwss4joe.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't connect to the Internet with Netgear RP614v3 Router*

Well, since he hasn't been here for over a year, he may not see that response. :smile:


----------

